# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  đầu tư 1 lần sở hữu trọn đời 0905605508

## nganmai68

Đầu tư 1 lần từ 790 triệu, nhận về gần 2 tỷ trong 9 năm
Empire Group cho biết, để sở hữu 1 căn Coco Música Resort khách hàng chỉ cần thanh toán 1 lần duy nhất từ 790 triệu...
Empire Group cho biết, để sở hữu 1 căn Coco Música Resort khách hàng chỉ cần thanh toán 1 lần duy nhất từ 790 triệu.
"Ibiza" đầu tiên của Đông Nam Á   http://cocobay-condotel.com/du-an/coco-musica-resort/
Nếu ai đã một lần đến Ibiza (Tây Ban Nha) - nơi được mệnh danh là hòn đảo tiệc tùng lớn nhất thế giới, đều sẽ không thể quên không khí lễ hội, tiệc tùng không rời khỏi hòn đảo này. Nơi đây có vô số câu lạc bộ khiêu vũ, ca hát, bar, quán rượu, club, sàn nhảy... Du khách đến Ibiza sẽ được trải nghiệm những cuộc vui thâu đêm suốt sáng trong tiếng nhạc EDM kéo dài liên tục. Đây cũng là nơi lui đến của các ngôi sao giải trí hàng đầu thế giới.
Và giờ đây, ngay tại thành phố Đà Nẵng sẽ chính thức xuất hiện một "Ibiza" của Đông Nam Á với sự hiện diện của Coco Música Resort - một dự án thành phần của Cocobay. Coco Música Resort sẽ là Party Condotel mang phong cách Ibiza đầu tiên trên Đông Nam Á. Mọi sự đầu tư cho Coco Música Resort từ việc chọn lựa vị trí, thiết kế đến tiện ích đều tràn ngập không khí tiệc tùng.
Nơi đây sẽ hội tụ hàng loạt quán bar, sàn nhảy, câu lạc bộ, quán rượu…, cùng các lễ hội quy mô, các đại tiệc âm nhạc đẳng cấp quốc tế có sự tham gia của những ca sĩ, DJ, vũ công… hàng đầu.
Đến Coco Música Resort, không khí lễ hội sẽ chiếm hữu lấy du khách bất kể ngày đêm. Khách hàng có thể hòa mình dưới sân khấu lớn cùng hàng ngàn người, được hòa mình trong bar lớn nhất Việt Nam. Tất cả du khách cùng vui chơi hết mình trong tiếng bass đập rung trời hoà cùng những màn biểu diễn ánh sáng ấn tượng.
Thậm chí, một số căn hộ đặc biệt ở Coco Música Resort còn được thiết kế phá cách, phóng khoáng với quầy bar mini và hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng rực rỡ.
Coco Música Resort chính là mảnh ghép hoàn hảo để Cocobay phô diễn sức hấp dẫn của mình với hàng triệu du khách trên thế giới.
Cơ hội bạc tỷ  http://cocobay-condotel.com/du-an/coco-musica-resort/
Savills dẫn số liệu của Mastercard công bố năm 2017 cho thấy, những nước có nhiều tổ hợp vui chơi giải trí, các câu lạc bộ, quán bar… sẽ khiến du khách chi tiêu nhiều hơn. Cụ thể ở Singapore, con số khách du lịch tiêu dùng cho các dịch vụ giải trí này vào khoảng 15,4 tỷ USD; Thái Lan 12,7 tỷ USD, trong khi đó, ở Việt Nam chỉ dùng lại ở mức 3,5 tỷ USD.
Một số liệu khác cho thấy, khi du lịch đến các nước này, du khách sẽ chuẩn bị chi phí cho hoạt động vui chơi giải trí chiếm đến 60 - 70% tổng chi phí cho một chuyến du lịch.

Điều quan trọng hơn, các hoạt động giải trí nếu muốn hút được khách phải được đầu tư đúng chuẩn: quy mô lớn, phong phú loại hình, sôi động và náo nhiệt. Trên thế giới, Tây Ban Nha là quốc gia đứng 3 về thu hút du lịch và nguồn thu ngoại tệ về du lịch. Số liệu từ Viện thống kê quốc gia cho thấy Tây Ban Nha đã đón 75 triệu lượt du khách quốc tế năm 2016. Trong nửa đầu năm 2017, du lịch đã mang về khoảng 37.22 tỷ Euro ngoại tệ cho đất nước này.
Và tại Việt Nam, Coco Música Resort sẽ chính thức lấn sân khai thác "mỏ vàng" có tên gọi "Party". Một khi được đầu tư đẳng cấp, doanh thu hàng nghìn tỷ đổ về mỗi năm ở Coco Música Resort cũng không có gì ngạc nhiên. Và những chủ sở hữu nắm trong tay condotel Coco Música Resort sẽ có cơ hội nhận lợi nhuận bạc tỷ mỗi năm.
Coco Música Resort gồm 760 căn condotel. Chủ đầu tư cho biết, mỗi căn có giá bình quân 1,8 tỷ đồng. Trong đó, khách hàng chỉ thanh toán 1 lần duy nhất chỉ từ 790 triệu sẽ sở hữu ngay, phần còn lại, ngân hàng SHB sẽ hỗ trợ vay trong 20 năm với lãi suất 0% trong 18 tháng .http://cocobay-condotel.com/du-an/coco-musica-resort/
Coco Musica Resort cũng áp dụng mức cam kết lợi nhuận tối thiểu 12%/năm trong 9 năm liên tục, tức với 790 triệu đầu tư ban đầu, khách sẽ nhận về bình quân hơn 200 triệu mỗi năm. Từ năm thứ 10 trở đi sẽ chia sẻ 80% lợi nhuận kinh doanh phòng cho chủ sở hữu.

----------

